# Rocket steam valve Mod



## Snakehips

More of a simple Modette really but this has remedied a minor niggle that I had with my Rocket Giotto.

I'm talking steam valve as I steam milk for pretty much every drink but it would also be valid for the hot water valve for anybody using it regularly.

When the standard valve is fully closed, the face of the threaded brass insert, within the knob, contacts a face of the chromed valve body.

This contact causes the valve to 'stick' by offering resistance when you try to turn the valve open. So I found myself having to apply more force than expected and have the knob, initially, jump into action.

There is some degree of sticking even if the valve is closed carefully but it is worse if say you are trying to close the valve down quickly at the end of a milk steam. Then you find it 'well stuck' when you come to purge.

Lubrication of the two contact faces proved to be of no value. So here is my solution.

















Reassemble









Valve now closes softly does not stick and so opens easily and smoothly.

Niggle over!!

Edit* The modded steam knob need not be screwed home hard in order to close off steam.

Over tightening may cause the O ring to distort and squeeze out more than is necessary.


----------



## anton78

This I need to try!


----------



## Snakehips

anton78 said:


> This I need to try!


Do I take it that you have the same issue?

For such a simple thing it really has made a difference.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## anton78

Yeah, it was a minor annoyance but one I'd very much like to go away.


----------



## 7493

This is a minor annoyance for me. I'll try your solution - thanks! If it works for me I'll make it a 'sticky'.


----------



## Daren

Nice mod and well documented


----------



## anton78

I had a go but mine looks different. Different version, I guess. Will post pics when I get a working phone back (sigh) but it's got a big Spring behind the tap. My diy skills are utterly non-existent so I bailed!


----------



## dan1502

anton78 said:


> I had a go but mine looks different. Different version, I guess. Will post pics when I get a working phone back (sigh) but it's got a big Spring behind the tap. My diy skills are utterly non-existent so I bailed!


If yours is the same as mine I find there's no need to fully close the valve anyway. I turn mine until the R is straight which is just before fully closed and it's fine.


----------



## hotmetal

Same as dan1502 on R58


----------



## Olliehulla

Done this on my Giotto - worked a treat and did address the sticking valves that was a slight annoyance. Also means the knobs can be straightened so the tip of the star shape sits centered at the top which satisfies the OCD in me !


----------



## anton78

dan1502 said:


> If yours is the same as mine I find there's no need to fully close the valve anyway. I turn mine until the R is straight which is just before fully closed and it's fine.


Sometimes it's a bit stiff is all.


----------



## Snakehips

anton78 said:


> Sometimes it's a bit stiff is all.


If that's generally rotationally stiff as opposed to sticking in the closed position then maybe you just need to lubricate the valve shaft with a little food safe silicone grease?


----------



## Snakehips

**** UPDATE on this mod *****

Apologies for the delay of this feedback but as I no longer have the Giotto it slipped my mind.

The mod was great whilst it lasted but sadly the O-ring split after about six weeks.

(It was from a cheapo purchase box of O-rings. Not sure if that has any bearing?)


----------



## anton78

Good shout, I'll give that a blast.


----------

